# I would like us to go together (to the party)



## chipotle

¿Es correcto decir "Quisiera que vayamos juntos" o debemos decir "Quisiera que fuéramos juntos"?
Gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## Aserolf

Tus ideas son correctas, otra sería:
Me gustaría que fuéramos juntos

Sds;o)


----------



## chipotle

Gracias Aserolf.  Entonces, ¿no es posible decir "Quisiera que vayamos"?


----------



## Aserolf

chipotle said:


> Gracias Aserolf. Entonces, ¿no es posible decir "Quisiera que vayamos"?


 Sí, también lo puedes decir.


----------



## zelan

Quisiera que vayamos , creo que no es correcta.


----------



## Ynez

A mí me gusta esa frase, chiplote.


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

*Quisiera que vayamos* is not correct. 

*Quisiera que iríamos* would be correct, but I wouldn't say that in this context.

*Me gustaría que fueras conmigo *


----------



## Ynez

VivaReggaeton88 said:


> *Quisiera que vayamos* is not correct.
> 
> *Quisiera que iríamos* would be correct, NO  but I wouldn't say that in this context.
> 
> *Me gustaría que fueras conmigo * SÍ



Lo siento, Viva, pero la de "iríamos" no la decimos jamás 

La tercera es la más normal, eso sí.

Pero la de "quisiera que vayamos" para mí tiene un aire antiugo que le va muy bien, y demuestra seguridad.


----------



## Aserolf

VivaReggaeton88 said:


> *Quisiera que vayamos* is not correct.
> 
> *Quisiera que iríamos*  would be correct, but I wouldn't say that in this context.
> 
> *Me gustaría que fueras conmigo *


 En realidad no soy lingüista y para mis oidos es correcta (*Quisiera que vayamos*), pero la segunda opción definitivamente no me suena nada bien.
¿Dónde estás *lazarus1907*?


----------



## zelan

Eso sí, si quieres que la respuesta sea afirmativa, cuanto menos subjuntivo mejor.


----------



## Ynez

¿No te da a ti esa sensación, zelan, que la de "vayamos" es más propicia para decir "sí" como respuesta?


----------



## zelan

Yo diría directamente: Te vienes al cine ¿ sí o sí?
Otra cosa: Me gustaría que *vinieras* conmigo al cine.


----------



## Pipirs

jajajajajja... espero que ha chipotle le resulte su cita...


----------



## zelan

Ynez said:


> ¿No te da a ti esa sensación, zelan, que la de "vayamos" es más propicia para decir "sí" como respuesta?


Más propicia sí, pero me imagino que la dice un chico de un país exótico que no habla bien del todo el castellano. ¿A tí te suena normal?


----------



## Pinairun

Matices o sensaciones aparte, creo que estaría bien utilizar el condicional: 
Me gustaría que fuéramos,
Querría que fuéramos.

Y *no*: Quisiera que vayamos, me gustara que vayamos.
*Ni*: Quisiera que fuéramos, me gustara que fuéramos.

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

Pipirs said:


> jajajajajja... espero que ha chipotle le resulte su cita...


 

Me permito una pequeña corrección:

"Espero que a chipotle le resulte..."

Se trata de la preposición, que no lleva h.

Saludos


----------



## zelan

¡Creo que chipotle ya se ha ido a la fiesta!. Parece que ese " vayamos" ha sido demoledor, Ynez .


----------



## Ynez

zelan said:


> Más propicia sí, pero me imagino que la dice un chico de un país exótico que no habla bien del todo el castellano. ¿A tí te suena normal?



Ay, no sé...a mí me resulta un tanto caballeresca y literaria. Pero a lo mejor es lo que tú dices 

A las tuyas tampoco hay quien pueda decir no, ¿eh?


----------



## Ynez

zelan said:


> ¡Creo que chipotle ya se ha ido a la fiesta!. Parece que ese " vayamos" ha sido demoledor, Ynez .



Ja, ja, ja. ¡Yo creo que sí!


----------



## chipotle

Gracias a todos... 
La fiesta fue fantástica
¡Ya estoy bien preparada para la proxima!


----------



## El intérprete

chipotle said:


> Gracias a todos...
> La fiesta fue fantástica
> ¡Ya estoy bien preparada para la proxima!


¡Que no se termine la fiesta, que yo acabo de llegar!
Ok, voy a ir por parte.  ¿La frase "Quisiera que vayamos juntos." se usa?  No creo haberla escuchado.  Yo diría "Me gustaría que fuéramos juntos.", pero creo haber oído "Me gustaría que vayamos juntos. "
¿Qué opinan?


----------



## chipotle

Ok, Intérprete, que la fiesta siga...
¿Podríamos acordarnos que "Quisiera que vayamos juntos" es correcto pero no escuchado mucho, no muy común, tal vez un poco anticuado, y que "Quisiera que fuéramos juntos" es también correcto y escuchado todo el tiempo?


----------



## El intérprete

chipotle said:


> Ok, Intérprete, que la fiesta siga...
> ¿Podríamos acordarnos *de *que "Quisiera que vayamos juntos" es correcto pero no escuchado mucho, no muy común, tal vez un poco anticuado, y *de *que "Quisiera que fuéramos juntos" es también correcto y escuchado todo el tiempo?


No sé si puedo estar de acuerdo con eso aún.   ¿Cómo sabemos que "Quisiera que vayamos juntos" es menos usado que "Quisiera que fuéramos juntos."?


----------



## chipotle

A lo mejor ¿podríamos decir que depende del país?  A mí me parece que el español de un país al otro es como otro idioma.


----------



## SydLexia

El intérprete said:


> No sé si puedo estar de acuerdo con eso aún.   ¿Cómo sabemos que "Quisiera que vayamos juntos" es menos usado que "Quisiera que fuéramos juntos."?


I know that it is not scientific proof but googling the two phrases (with quotes) gives a result of 2:128. But the first hit in both cases is this thread...

It appears the _only_ people who use 'vayamos' are an evangelical organization in Elche, Spain

syd


----------



## zelan

¡Vaya... mos!
Not a specific proof but this extreme results should give a clue.


----------



## juanito23

Eso de "quisiera que vayamos juntos" me suena bien.  Pero con "quisiera", yo siempre he usado el imperfecto del subjuntivo, como, "quisiera que *fuéramos* juntos".

¿Es posible que sea más correcta la segunda opción, o son las dos igualmente correctas?  Siempre he pensado en el uso de 'quisiera' en este caso semejante al uso de 'me gustaría'.

Gracias.


----------



## El intérprete

juanito23 said:


> Eso de "quisiera que vayamos juntos" me suena bien.  Pero con "quisiera", yo siempre he usado el imperfecto del subjuntivo, como, "quisiera que *fuéramos* juntos".
> 
> ¿Es posible que sea más correcta la segunda opción, o son las dos igualmente correctas?  Siempre he pensado en el uso de 'quisiera' en este caso semejante al uso de 'me gustaría'.
> 
> Gracias.


Bueno, quizás deberíamos mirar el asunto desde otra perspectiva.  ¿Ven alguna diferencia entre las siguientes frases?
1. Me gustaría que fuéramos a la fiesta.
2. Me gustaría que vayamos a la fiesta.
Entiendo que los resultados de una búsqueda en Google también nos sirven, pero prefiero saber de personas que hablan y estudian la lengua española como todos nosotros.  En Google nunca sabemos si el español está bien escrito o no.



			
				chipotle said:
			
		

> A lo mejor ¿podríamos decir que depende del país?  A mí me parece que el español de un país al otro es como otro idioma.


Estoy totalmente de acuerdo en que el idioma cambia considerablemente de un país para otro y por eso debemos seguir investigando este tema.


----------



## SydLexia

Apologies, apologies, apologies!

When I read El intérprete's comments on Google I thought  (with a little smug smile) "Well, I always have a fairly close look at the first three pages or so, look in detail at a few with interesting addresses, and then check a few random pages near the end of the results"

I then re-checked the 'vayamos/quisiera' quotes and.......... I obviously hadn't checked it before and there are repetitions - some 100 of them. 

*Google can provide no evidence in this case.
* 
syd (head hung low in shame)


----------



## El intérprete

No te preocupes, Syd.  Sin embargo, creo que tú y yo estamos solos en este dilema, por el momento al menos.    Al parecer, los otros ya abandonaron la lucha, pero sortearemos este escollo.  Mira esta tema que saqué a colación en octubre, pues creo que nos puede servir.http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1127690

Tomando en cuenta ese tema, yo diría lo siguiente:
Me gustaría que vayamos juntos a la fiesta. (Quiero que vayas a la fiesta conmigo.  Por favor ven conmigo a la fiesta.)

Me gustaría que fuéramos juntos a la fiesta. (Quiero que vayas conmigo a la fiesta, pero sé que no lo harás, o sé que no es posible.  Creo que esta frase implica arrepentimiento.)


----------



## zelan

Nada de abandonar la lucha, es que "me gustaría que vayamos" es incorrecto.

Me gusta que vayamos, me gustaría que fuéramos/fuésemos. Esta es la construcción, que por otra parte es rara ya que  fuéramos, es pretérito imperfecto de subjuntivo y gustaría es condicional presente. Pero siempre se usa así:
Me gusta que cantes
Me gusta que llueva
Me gustaría que cantaras/cantases
Me gustaría que lloviera/ lloviese.
etc.

Me gusta que + presente de subjuntivo
Me gustaría que+ pretérito imperfecto de subjuntivo.
Estoy de acuerdo con El intérprete que esta construcción sería mejor usarla en el caso de que no sepamos si vamos a poder ir o porque sabemos que es bastante difícil que podamos ir. O incluso como una súplica a tu pareja cuando sabes que no le apetece nada ir y haces tu último intento:
si no tuviera que estudiar me gustaría que fuéramos a la fiesta juntos. ( pero no puedo porque tengo que estudiar)
Si no estuvieramos de viaje en Jamaica, me gustaría que fuésemos a la fiesta que celebran en Valencia ( no podemos, estamos muy lejos)
¿Por que no quieres ir? ¡pues a mi me gustaría muchísimo que fuéramos!
Me gustaría que lloviera ( hay sequía y no parece que vaya a llover)

Por eso a nadie nos parecía muy bien usar esa frase para invitar a una fiesta, porque parece que tú mismo te niegas la respuesta afirmativa.


----------



## chipotle

¿Si usamos el imperfecto de subjuntivo "quisiera" en vez del potencial simple "me gustaría"?  ¿Esto cambiaría el argumento de zelan?


----------



## zelan

Perdón chiplote, la frase inicial es: quisiera que vayamos/ fuésemos.
Quisiera que lloviera- quiero que llueva.
Quisiera que cantaras- quiero que cantes.
Quisiera que vinieras- quiero que vengas.
Quisiera que fuéramos- quiero que vayamos.
Se dice así. Y tiene las mismas connotaciones.


----------



## chipotle

Gracias zelan.  Este hilo ha estado muy interesante. Agradezco mucho tanta ayuda.  Espero poder ayudar a otras personas con sus problemas de inglés.


----------



## zelan

De nada, a tí. Todos aprendemos.


----------



## El intérprete

zelan said:
			
		

> Nada de abandonar la lucha, es que "me gustaría que vayamos" es incorrecto.


Estoy de acuerdo en que "Me gustaría que vayamos" se considera incorrecto en España.  Sin embargo, en América no sé si la gramática es tan sencilla.  Fíjate en que Aserolf, quien habla español de México, dijo que "Quisiera que vayamos juntos" y "Quisiera que fuéramos juntos." son correctas.  Más aún, tu compatriota Ynez dijo "Me gusta esa frase." refiriéndose a "Quisiera que vayamos."

¿Puedes darnos algunas razones o ejemplos de por qué está mal dicho "Me gustaría que vayamos." o "Quisiera que vayamos."?  





			
				Pinairun said:
			
		

> Matices o sensaciones aparte


 Los matices y sensaciones son imprescindibles.  A no ser que estés estudiando para un examen de español básico, no veo para qué descartar estos aspectos cruciales de tu idioma.  Todo el mundo está de acuerdo en que "Me gustaría que fuéramos." es correcto y suena bien en todas partes.  Pero lo que nos preocupa es que también se haya escuchado "Me gustaría que vayamos.", y queremos entender la diferencia.http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=ti


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:
Recuerden que "quisiera" es un caso muy particular que usamos en vez de "querría" para hacer solicitudes con cortesía y expresar deseos, acaso indicando preferencia, como en un restaurante. Igual se suele con "poder _(¿pudiera usted decirme si...?)_" —y algo similar pasa a veces con "ser _(fueras tan amable de...)_" y con el auxiliar "haber _(ay, hubiera ido a la fiesta...)_", pero esa es harina de otro costal—. 

Los demás verbos no se dan ese lujo. Si reemplazamos ese "quisiera" por cualquier otro verbo, nunca lo pondremos en imperfecto del subjuntivo sino en condicional:

*Quisiera *_que_ fuéramos. / *Desearía* _que_ fuéramos. / Me *gustaría* _que_ fuéramos. 

A pesar de ser tan cortas, estas son oraciones compuestas, y las reglas de concordancia verbal describen que cuando la cláusula subordinante (antes del _que_) viene en condicional, la cláusula subordinada (después del _que_) viene en imperfecto del subjuntivo.

De veras _me gustaría/ __desearía/ celebraría/ apreciaría/ _*quisiera* _que asistiéramos/ nos acercáramos/ entráramos/_ *fuéramos* al cine.

Ensayemos el presente del subjuntivo: "Desearía que entremos al cine". Para mí, suena raro.

En Colombia difícilmente oirán "quisiera que vayamos". No nos nace del corazón .

Saludos


----------



## El intérprete

Muchas gracias, Milton Sand.  Estaba esperando que participaras en esta conversación.  Eso de "fueras tan amable de" es algo que escuché por primera vez sólo unos pocos días atrás.  Creo haber salido de la duda gracias a tus comentarios.  Que estés muy bien.


----------



## Ynez

El intérprete said:


> No te preocupes, Syd.  Sin embargo, creo que tú y yo estamos solos en este dilema, por el momento al menos.    Al parecer, los otros ya abandonaron la lucha, pero sortearemos este escollo.




Yo he estado fuera unos días, El intérprete. Voy a intentar explicar mejor cómo veo todo esto. 

En este tema en concreto hay dos cuestiones:

1. Quisiera
2. El uso de presente depués de "quisiera" o "querría" (u otros condicionales).

1. En España, hoy en día, "quisiera" solo se usa en lenguaje poético (hay canciones famosas) y en lenguaje muy formal para pedir o solicitar algo.


Ya solo por eso, podemos ver que en España nadie dice "quisiera que vayamos" en una conversación normal.

2. Por lo que comentan otros foreros, algunas gramáticas dicen que hay que usar "fuéramos" y no "vayamos" en este tipo de oraciones. Creo que es el uso recomendado para quien no hable español como nativo, pero la realidad es que nosotros sí que usamos el presente, y que tienen una idea diferente.

Un hilo relacionado que he visto comparando oraciones en google:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=548907




Otras oraciones para ver en google (no son normales en España, es por si quieres ver ejemplos relacionados con la oración del primer post):

"quisiera que estemos"

"quisiera que seamos"


Hay gente que utiliza esas expresiones (diría que especialmente Perú, México y Argentina, según google), pero esos mismos también pueden decir "me gustaría que estuviéramos" o "me gustaría que fuéramos", así que parece que ante la duda estas últimas son más seguras.

El punto 2 creo que es de esos temas que ya se han discutido muchas veces (al menos yo recuerdo haberlo hecho), y sobre los que no nos ponemos de acuerdo.

Mi sensación personal sobre la frase "quisiera que vayamos" ya la dije.


----------



## El intérprete

Muchas gracias por molestarte en ayudarme, Ynez.


----------

